# Zeus Single Coil Glass



## Nicholas Jones (25/7/18)

Hi. Does anyone have stock Of the Zeus Single coil replacement Glass, Around Kempton Park, Edenvale Area ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## geekvape (8/9/18)

Nicholas Jones said:


> Hi. Does anyone have stock Of the Zeus Single coil replacement Glass, Around Kempton Park, Edenvale Area ?


Hello Jones,

Geekvape offical store provides the replacement Glass tube for zeus single coil and we can ship it to your address.
If you need it ,welcome to log in our store to order it.
https://www.geekvape.com/store/zeus-dual-4ml-glass-tube.html

Any questions ,feel free to contact us.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (9/9/18)

Give our stoneridge branch a call:

https://www.vapeking.co.za/geek-vape-zeus-dual-bubble-replacement-glass.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------

